# Possession Limit



## Subhematoma (Jan 18, 2017)

5 squirrels bag limit. 10 in possession...does this mean I can only have 10 squirrels in my freezer and I cant hunt anymore unless I eat one and can go hunt for one more to replace that one?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes.

That is for whole animals easily identified.

The line gets a little blurry if you make them into something else but haven’t eaten them yet. Like sausage or frozen gumbo.

and, there is the matter of gifting within a household.

You can gift game to another, and it doesn’t apply to your possession limit any longer.

But if that is the tack you take, push comes to shove, you better have your records straight and everybody on the same page.

I have never heard of a squirrel related prosecution.


----------

